# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Excel para cálculo de TPA

## Gonçalo Pinto Gonçalves

Caros

Precisei, procurei, não encontrei, desenvolvi.

Espero que esta folha de cálculo vos ajude a definir o número de TPA necessária para conseguir uma percentagem definida de troca de água.

Gonçalo

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Era bom saber qual a password...

Que facilitava... Facilitava...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Ok

Basta dizer que é só de leitura.
Simples, mas útil e graficamente atraente. :Olá:  

Cumps
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, desde já parabéns pela folha Gonçalo :Pracima:  , Pedro não me digas que não consegues adivinhar a password da folha? :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
Desculpa Gonçalo :Admirado:  




Cumprimentos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gonçalo  :Olá: 

Obrigado pela calculadora  :SbOk:

----------


## José Alves

Olá, Gonçalo  :Olá:  

Interessante a calculadora. Parabéns.  :Palmas:

----------

